# question on sex of Haplochromis/Protomelas Ndiwe Fire Hap



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok so I ordered this fish back in July, paid $34 for a male. However, it has been 3 months and it still looks like this:










Imo I am thinking that it is probably a female...the fish is a bit over 4in long (has only grown a little since i got it). Either way the personality is good and i like the fish..i just think i got ripped.


----------



## katu06 (Sep 7, 2012)

I did some searching on this fish, and it looks like it is just a common name for a line bred version of the Red Empress Protomelas taeniolatus?

Is the fish silver or yellow? It looks yellow in the picture, but I'm not sure if that is just lighting.


----------



## Brooks74 (Oct 22, 2010)

Judging by the pointed anal fin I would thats a for sure male,What are its tankmates if hes low in the pecking order it may take awhile to color up.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

He is yellow as for tank mates...ill have to make a list, but you are right that he could be low on the pecking order some of his mates are here on my other post i made a few days ago. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=250974 I know he has some other contenders for top spot as well but seems to hold his own very well in the "pecking" out of things lol. Also all these fish are in a 8ft long 240 so far nobody has had a problem taking a corner/cave for their home. Also..if it is in fact a Red Empress....I just got another male a few days ago that was showing better color so in time I guess ill just pick the best looking one and rehome the other or just put him in another tank for breeding and see how he does.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are a Protomelas taeniolatus variant, but not a Red Empress. It is a mostly blue version of taeniolatus, very attractive fish. I would say that it is a young male as well. Not sure how two taeniolatus variants will do in a tank together, but I'd say try it and see what happens.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1367


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

IME the protomelas species can color young and sometimes it takes much longer. I have a empress that took 5" before it really started to color.


----------



## trashburner (Feb 28, 2012)

What kind of food are you feeding him?? Believe it or not the food really makes a difference.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been feeding New Life spectrum pretty much the whole time I have had him.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

This species will get to be around 8-9", and it's not that uncommon for some of the larger species to not start coloring up until they are 6" or better. I would agree that judging by fin shape (and the little bit of color it is showing) that it's a male, so I would suggest just being patient. It should color up eventually. It also appears to have a little damage to it's dorsal fin, so he may be the target of some aggressive tankmates, which would also explain the slower development.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think he came with that damage...sad to say but im sure it happens.


----------

